# Ed Schultz



## golfer (Apr 22, 2004)

I am just wondering, does anyone out there still listen to his show. I enjoyed his KFGO show in the morning even though I hardly ever agreed with him. I started listening to his new afternoon show but as time went on I listened less and less and now I haven't listened to him in weeks. He is so mean spirited and rude to those with differing viewpoints. I quit listening to Rush years ago for the same reasons. I now listen to sports talk shows all afternoon. :sniper: :run:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Same as you golfer, listened to his morning and did enjoy him, but also didn't agree much. Bought a Sirius sattelite radio a few months ago and have only listened to him a few times, he sounds more and more like the far left has gotten their hands on him since he went big. He has definitely getting wacky, it must be selling for him though, he is adding stations quite frequently. By the way, have had your clubs out yet? Sitting here watching it snow myself.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I know big shocker TC the lib listens to Ed not every day but when I can. I don't always agree with him either, and his patience hasn't gotten any better, but I try to put myself in his shoes I don't think I could put up with some of the stupid callers myself. What I do like is that he takes alot of calls instead of the few that say Rush takes. I would have to disagree with the left making him more left, with some things he is wacky but some he is quite moderate. We will have to see what the money does to him and the show? I did like how he blasted the publishing company of his book on the air, that takes some guts!

TC
Hey Racer, is Red Mike open yet?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Haven't heard if it's open or not, buddy of mine bought a membership last year in August when they were running their special, $800 got you the rest of the year last year and all of this year. I thought about doing it, but with young kids I opted to stick with the local course. I also liked the fact Ed took alot of calls, I also caught that show where he blasted his publishing company, I got to hand it to him, that one took some balls.


----------



## gman (Oct 9, 2003)

With Edy and the rest of the talk show hosts it's al about ratings in the radio business and they will do and say whatever it takes to sell the show.Their jobs depend on it!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzz


----------

